# Which GTR do YOU prefer?



## MeltDown (Mar 28, 2007)

Fairly straight forward this one (if I can make the poll work that is  )


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Prefer in general, or what context? This is a bit vague as they are all amazing each for different reasons.

If I could have any if they had to be standard it would have to be the R35


----------



## MeltDown (Mar 28, 2007)

The one you like best for whatever reason


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

R33 for me, as the design is too sexy for my taste. Wide, massive, bad-ass looking, especially the rear :bowdown:
In Deep marine blue, black or No.1 Midnight purple for me please.


----------



## toni_gt-r (Apr 25, 2005)

So hard to choose! damn this poll.. 
But the R34 is the ultimate for me..


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

R33 is my fav...but I'd take the R35 first just because I love having the latest technology.


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

The R34. It has that look about it as in: "I mean business. I'm very big and fast so don't even try"

The R35 is nice, but to me its too curvy. It is growing on me though...


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

R33. Midnight Purple. Nuff said!


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

R34 GT-R.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

have a guess... r35.


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

R34 GT-R


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Can't decide yet.... why do I have to be forced to do this?


----------



## yuangs (Apr 9, 2008)

In my case, I just because the R35 perfoemance amazed me and make me love it more and more. So I prefer the R35 version. That's the best for me. I Love GT-R R35!


----------



## Zabijak (Jul 9, 2007)

Love my R32 but some day I'll have a R34  So I voted 34.


----------



## savagecars (Dec 25, 2006)

Of course R34 GT-R (especially Z-Tune!)


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Only because I am biased I went with the 34, this may change once I actually see an R35...


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

even though i'v put down a deposit on a r35 

my r34 is and will always be my baby

so another vote for the r34's:smokin:


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

i do like the look of the KPGC110 but as ive never seen one in the flesh, ill have to stick to the R34


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

Wife always said she preferred the R34.  And this, despite me showing the Porsches, the nice RS Audis and M Bimmers. 

And I still get chided for not getting the "real" Skyline.

(yes I love my wife)

But when I showed her this photo recently, even she conceded. 









She said... The new GTR makes the old one look very dated.


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Eventhough the R35 probably is a better car, I still prefer the hardcore looks 

of the R34


----------



## aikon (Mar 12, 2008)

wow my vote made R34 surpass R35!

@doggiehowser, that is one amazing pic! finally a pic which the R35 doesn't dwarf the R34 in size!


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Even my 9 year old boy said that the R34 looks more stronger & meaner like  and the new R35 looks like that skinny guy from the TV advert Mr Muscle :chuckle:


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

My vote goes the R34 (and not just because I have one ). I'm basing it on:

1. Looks. Totally subjective, but I still prefer the R34 to the R35.
2. Practicallity. The rear seats are definitely more usuable in the R34, a car which 99% of the time I drive at the weekends with (more often that not) my wife and two kids as passengers. 
3. Sky-high maintenance costs of the R35. :runaway: 

they're pretty much the main reasons why I prefer the R34 to the R35.


----------



## the King (Sep 23, 2007)

R34 simply for sentimental reasons. I know in reality the R35 is ways better, but I just love the old guy. That I-6 sound does something to my heartbeat.


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

R35 is the winner for me. I always loved the R34 in the past but the R35 is gorgeous  More to the point it has a 480hp warranty :chuckle:


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Apr 20, 2008)

Im sorry but i think that the new and old school cars are completely different, with that said, if all cars were worth the same amount of money, i would pick the KPGC10 over an R35 any day. I prefer the old school look, and am over the power thing.

The R32 is my second choice as a the best of the new school and i like the increased handling of these cars. The R33 and R34 never could harness the same lines or character of the R32. IMO the R34 looks a bit to robotic.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

1973 GT-R, KPGC110


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

R32 GT-R simply for the racing pedigree. And i have an R32 4 door so i may be slightly biased lol


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

My vote goes to the R34 GTR. I'm yet to see the R35 in the flesh.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Haven't seen an R35 in the flesh, but not too impressed by pics.

R32 get's my vote.


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

R35 Nismo Tune GTR....

Thread ended!! :bowdown1:


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

32 GTR ... only because i own one and it's hard to make an none bias opinion... I have never driven a 33, 34 and you guessed it a 35.. lol

If it comes to factory spec you won't beat an R35 for all obvious reasons...

Tuned is a different story... either 32 or 34 with ALL the goodies.


----------



## 战神GT-R (Nov 15, 2007)

both r34 and r35


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

R-34 Gtr 


Terje.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

davros said:


> R33. Midnight Purple. Nuff said!


Seconded. I regularly get spanked by one of these beasts in ma little Zed... (Preston area) :bowdown1: One day I hope to put up a better showing... only 334 days to go... :smokin:


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

R35 .


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

I wonder how an R34 with equal power to weight would fare against an R35?

Personally I do prefer the looks of the R34!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Having been lucky enough to have driven the R32, R33, R34 and R35, I had to vote for the R32 as being the most fun to drive.

Even more so if Stage 1 tuned (350hp) and on Avon Turbospeed tyres which the first one I ever drove was. Absolutely hilarious!

Almost no grip and the wonderful HICAS 4WS would do a great Scandinavian flick into each corner which would then result in a glorious, easily controlled power slide out.

The 35 is the only one which is genuinely quick out of the box though, and the first I will own and not tune. Probably...


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

R34 GTR for me!


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

+1 because I have an R34 and dont have an R35..........................yet


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

*R33 GTR*

In my opinion I think the R33 is the best looking of all the GTRs. The 32 and 34 look to boxy for my taste, engine wise they all have the same tuning potential due to aftermarket parts so that is not a factor, weight may be a factor for a track car, but for a street car it really doesn't matter much. I mean with the cash any one can build a thousand Horse screamer, the R33 has a more muscular stance when it's slammed, and the curves are are fluid and smooth. Yea the R35 is the newest Mr. Nissan has to offer but it has no appeal to me. I am a bit spoiled as I live in Japan, I see all versions every day, so the thing about seeing a GTR doesn't carry the same Hype that it may carry in your part of the world. But I do see a lot more R32 and R34 body styles running around, it's like the R33 is a step child.

I drive a Midnight Purple R33 GTR

Just my Two yen worth


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I voted for the R35,as i had 2 R34 GTR´s,but sold the last one and bought an R35 which will arrive hopefully in march:bowdown1:

R34´s are awesome,like the design so much,but the new GTR is such a impressive car i felt in love when i first saw the Mines and MCR GTR´s in Japan last year......

Alex


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Mark B said:


> Personally I do prefer the looks of the R34!


Buy one then


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

late r34s look great

but, so also, does the R35


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

R35 Wins for me on Looks alone Inside & out  purpose built for people like me who want performance & luxury.

Respect all the cars that have gone before because without them we wouldnt have the R35, and they have built an enviable reputation for the R35 to continue with, never owned any of the previous cars because I was never struck on the looks.

CJ

Roll on September


----------



## GT-R Creations. (Nov 27, 2008)

Nismo 400R is my favorite between all.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hmm difficult choice

the 34GTR is very very dated, i thought this when i was cleaning mine the other day its almost laughable in some respects , parts of the design on it, 

32GTR - is where i fell in love with the skyline

33s never really did it for me , it was just the shape wasnt as hardcore

34 - as i said bit like a shoebox, 

35 - the more and more i look at this car the more i want one....prob is everyone will have the same car (more or less) least with the others you can be individual 

vote goes to the 32


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Jacey Boy said:


> Buy one then


Nah, I want to see if I can get my 35 before you 

If I see a sensibly priced 34 I might be tempted.


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

KPGC10










Thats just so mean. 

I'll have that over an R35 anyday.


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

jabran200 said:


> KPGC10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a MK 1 Escort .....lol


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Mark B said:


> Nah, I want to see if I can get my 35 before you


Knowing Westover that wouldnt suprise me


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Out of their control I think mate!


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

So they say mate, so they say:nervous:


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

R34 GT-R.


----------



## batman r32 gtr (Nov 14, 2008)

R32 gtr all day long the original godzilla i love my twin turbo go cart its a proper drivers car just you the seat the steering wheel put your foot down smile so hard it hurts your face what a car!!!!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thrust said:


> Can't decide yet.... why do I have to be forced to do this?


Because life is just about choice, what ever the out comes may be.
Just choose R32, like that I get two votes for my preferences . . . lol

By the way can we just not stop with these polls. Now that every US-mickey mouse is member on the forum . . of course they gonna vote R35, as they can finally buy one for real and not only for playstation.


----------



## citroevo (May 6, 2008)

R35 for me


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

doggiehowser said:


>


Im so glad I stayed with black, it looks amazing


----------



## mr_maj (Feb 8, 2005)

> the 34GTR is very very dated, i thought this when i was cleaning mine the other day its almost laughable in some respects , parts of the design on it



Which bits are sooo dated?


----------



## KTR (Nov 5, 2007)

Jacey Boy said:


> Im so glad I stayed with black, it looks amazing


Jacey, when are you due to get your car? I have mine on order with Westover for April 09 delivery and from what I have heard getting one for the middle of next year is a possibility.

David.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

For looks Goto be the R34.. And soon the R35 Will look common.

I took delivery of the new R35 in dark metaic grey 2 weeks ago (import). got to say an awsome car in everyway..As a drivers car though it's just not connected enough. As it wants to do to much for you.. Wheres the R34 only helps with traction the driver does the work.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

KTR said:


> Jacey, when are you due to get your car? I have mine on order with Westover for April 09 delivery and from what I have heard getting one for the middle of next year is a possibility.
> 
> David.



Mine is due May 09, aparently I was/am 4th in line on the order books, dont know how true this is

Im not so sure you can get one now for middle next year, I asked Gerard at Nissan and he said a letter/email would have to be sent to Nissan to ask if there is any allocation left, also another HPC had told me there are no chance of any cars, all are taken and they have cars backed up for footballers and famous


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Asphalt Jet said:


> In my opinion I think the R33 is the best looking of all the GTRs. The 32 and 34 look to boxy for my taste, engine wise they all have the same tuning potential due to aftermarket parts so that is not a factor, weight may be a factor for a track car, but for a street car it really doesn't matter much. I mean with the cash any one can build a thousand Horse screamer, the R33 has a more muscular stance when it's slammed, and the curves are are fluid and smooth. Yea the R35 is the newest Mr. Nissan has to offer but it has no appeal to me. I am a bit spoiled as I live in Japan, I see all versions every day, so the thing about seeing a GTR doesn't carry the same Hype that it may carry in your part of the world. But I do see a lot more R32 and R34 body styles running around, it's like the R33 is a step child.
> 
> I drive a Midnight Purple R33 GTR
> 
> Just my Two yen worth



i vote with the above the 33 has very understated styling and is easily got wrong but done correctly it looks the biz.

Oh and the fact that i own a Deep Marine Blue 33GTR has nothing to do with it wot so ever


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> Mine is due May 09, aparently I was/am 4th in line on the order books, dont know how true this is
> 
> Im not so sure you can get one now for middle next year, I asked Gerard at Nissan and he said a letter/email would have to be sent to Nissan to ask if there is any allocation left, also another HPC had told me there are no chance of any cars, all are taken and they have cars backed up for footballers and famous



Last month i changed my order from a satnav car with delivery from Q1 2010 to a non satnav car for July 2009 I dont think there was many spaces left though.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Thats fair enough as you were already on the books for a GTR


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

r32 gtr 

drove r35 and r33 

got two r34's  

but my r32 is king :smokin:uke::chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

R34GTR - because I've been wanting one for a while and it's getting very close now.:smokin:

I do like the R35 now, didn't when it first came out. It's a grower.


----------



## TripleV (Feb 14, 2008)

R34 z tune or r34 nur.


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

R35 Black Edition!


----------



## ZXTTdriver (Jul 26, 2003)

Isn't this more like a 'which GTR have you got!?'
Surely everyone is voting for their own car on here.

Me too !

R35 of course.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Not all..............
As i have a R34 and a R35.. 

I would choose the R34................:thumbsup: allday


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

KPGC110 1973 GT-R, next is R32 GT-R


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

had 33s gts and gtrs tuned versions gts @550hp [email protected] 650bhp now own 34gtr got it tuned to 900bhp and love it deffo r34 its on rails always


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

BOTH THESE BEUT's !!!!


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

I had to say 32, but it all depends on which car, I still love 33's but then the best looking IMO is the 34. But is the new GTR growing on me? I have owned all apart from the 35, BUT I still say the 32 ! (I do own 3, 32's though and 1, 33)


----------



## olah.inc (Mar 11, 2009)

i love the r33 :thumbsup:


----------



## ki_saj_ng (Jul 10, 2008)

R34, the ultimate GTR!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

MeltDown said:


> Fairly straight forward this one (if I can make the poll work that is  )



Posting it in the R35 section is bound to get this reaction/result


----------



## Quemoy (Jun 6, 2009)

definitely! R34 GTR
not see often, unique..


----------



## lancerjock (Sep 26, 2006)

having owner R34 and now GT-R its hard to call but for me its the GT-R......just!!


----------



## ViperGTS (Dec 13, 2009)

The 33 for me.

Maybe simply cos it was the first one I owned.

I also owned a 34 which I found too hard and twitchy but now have the 35.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

33 & 35 (I wonder why ?)


----------



## donnynsc (Mar 13, 2010)

R34 and R35 for me


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

R32,simples.:thumbsup:
If the R32 had been a failure would the R35 even exist?:squintdan


----------



## Aaron Coady (Mar 22, 2010)

I voted for the R32.


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

34 & 35 :thumbsup: a bit like the Evo 1X & X I prefer the more modern take when it comes to the looks department, stock that is :smokin: 


CJ


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> Posting it in the R35 section is bound to get this reaction/result


:clap:

No doubting how good the 35 is but......................

Try moving this out of the r35 section and into to the GTR section to get a fair answer.

Also how many people who voted R35 are actually considering buying one - I would guess nowhere near half .

Is this a dreamers poll or a drivers poll theres a lot of difference

Actually an alternative , and much better, question is

If you had £50K would you rather have an R35 or pretty much whatever skyline you want . ( I did say pretty much , not any )

Imagine for example Giles car with £25k spent on it.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

A 35 as you just have to move on otherwise we would all still be in Ford Cortina's LOL


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Steve said:


> A 35 as you just have to move on otherwise we would all still be in Ford Cortina's LOL


A car which probably had Michelin XZX's on that would last forever! At least you wouldn't be bothered about whether to buy Bridgestones or Dunlops.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, Michelins.............. Never !!!!


----------



## dap_skyline (Jan 7, 2009)

NO way thats the R34, but in other hand the R35. The best was if it has the R34 body and all the rest from the R35.
Thts the perfect car


----------



## Jezza07 (May 23, 2009)

R33 all the way :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Jezza

Good lad !!


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

every day i am standing in the front of my r33 and every time it scares me. so aggressive and it shows that is has balls and its fast. love the r33. i have xenon headlights buy the way.


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

R33 brought me to all this, I'm on a brink of getting R33 GTR finally, then after few years we'll see...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Tinoush & RadoGTST

You have made the right choice - may the power be with you !!!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

bit biased in the r35 section methinks.. surely it needs to pass the ' test of time' test..

I voted KPGC10... a dream that hopefully will one day be fulfilled


----------



## eastuneyin (Apr 17, 2010)

I like R33.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Steve said:


> Tinoush & RadoGTST
> 
> You have made the right choice - may the power be with you !!!


and with you bro :clap:


----------



## zheespen (Sep 22, 2010)

R33 GTR Marine blue all the way


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Tinoush said:


> every day i am standing in the front of my r33 and every time it scares me. so aggressive and it shows that is has balls and its fast. love the r33. i have xenon headlights buy the way.


off topic I know, but have you altered your xenons for lhd? if so how..??


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

What? Mental!!
R35 of course.

Do you prefer US Robotics 14400 modem, or broadband?
clowns!

:smokin:

(But I always wanted an R34)


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Can we start an identical thread in the 32 33 34 section and see how the results compare.. Exclude the 35 result and it's a fair poll.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

cleethorpes said:


> off topic I know, but have you altered your xenons for lhd? if so how..??


yes i did, wel my friend did it for me an import the car as wel.
give him a call or e-mail him. its Sam from sw-performance.
SW-Performance
back on tupic


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

cleethorpes said:


> Can we start an identical thread in the 32 33 34 section and see how the results compare.. Exclude the 35 result and it's a fair poll.


i think who has a gtr him self calls his car the winner and how don't calls the r35 the winner. if you dream of something, dream of the best one.


----------



## EddieC (Sep 2, 2010)

Got to be the R35, it's my first :clap:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

EddieC said:


> Got to be the R35, it's my first :clap:


Cant argue with that (or of course the R33 !!!)


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Correct me if Im wrong, GTR's have always been technologically advanced cars, but the R35 takes the biscwit surely?!


----------



## Rami (Oct 4, 2009)

R35 here


----------



## Chocko (Sep 7, 2011)

Has to be the R34. No matter how hard I try I cannot get myself to like the R35.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Not Again

The R34 has to be the worst looking Skyline GTR, I could even live with an R32 over the R34 - BUT everyone knows that the R33 & R35 are the BEST looking GTR's !!


----------



## Fmlad2002 (Aug 29, 2011)

For me they are all ugly, very ugly infact, while my R35 is "ok", its a shame nissan didnt spend as much effort on design as they did in engineering.

I accept aerodynamics has a lot to do with with it, but it still looks like a shaven box on wheels


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Steve said:


> Not Again
> 
> The R34 has to be the worst looking Skyline GTR, I could even live with an R32 over the R34 - BUT everyone knows that the R33 & R35 are the BEST looking GTR's !!


I have to say I really like the R34 from the front. It looks amazing. Probably one of my favorite aggressive looking cars ever. But from the side it looks a bit "big body kit on a smaller car" so overall I'd go for the R35 because (a) I've got one and (b) it's absolutely fantastic.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

CT17 said:


> I have to say I really like the R34 from the front. It looks amazing. Probably one of my favorite aggressive looking cars ever. But from the side it looks a bit "big body kit on a smaller car" so overall I'd go for the R35 because (a) I've got one and (b) it's absolutely fantastic.


me too I got one R35 too but, the R34 or any old model is still amazing and R35 don't have manual.


----------



## AK-500 (Sep 16, 2011)

R35 is my favourite too...
It's my first Nissan, But I have always liked previous models especially the R34 GTR's and V-Specs.


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Stock Looks - 33
Bad @ss Track - 32


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Hard question, so many amazing looking 32,33,34s have been built, so that clouds the mind, but as package the 35 is a new generation ahead.
Standard cars though, id pick the 34 from a looks perspective.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

R32 - the original Godzilla and R35.

R35 for the daily driver and a tuned R32 for the track beast!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

This thread is so LOL

lets do the same poll in the Skyline general forum and it will be R32


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Don't be so bl**dy silly - of course it will be the R33 followed by the R35 !!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Steve said:


> Don't be so bl**dy silly - of course it will be the R33 followed by the R35 !!!


That would be the case in the R33 only section . . .


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

R35


----------



## the King (Sep 23, 2007)

Fmlad2002 said:


> For me they are all ugly, very ugly infact, while my R35 is "ok", its a shame nissan didnt spend as much effort on design as they did in engineering.
> 
> I accept aerodynamics has a lot to do with with it, but it still looks like a shaven box on wheels


 Their idea of beauty (which is perfect to me) is quite different from yours,,....a good thing too


----------



## TylernicisGTR (Jun 12, 2014)

R35


----------

